# 18degree Range Report - USP 40 Custom



## hoveyh (Feb 4, 2007)

BRRrrr ! A friend and I took my new USP 40 Custom Combat OD Green out this afternoon. 18degree and Negative WC in lower central MI... I was pretty desperate to take it out and funny thing we had the range ALL to ourselves.
It shot to POA and the recoil with my Minor loads just barely bumped the front sight up. Ran a bunch of minor level 185gr Precision Black moly's through it and just purred. Load was 185gr Precision Black @ 1.130" and 3.2grs N320 that chrono'd @ 689fps. After the session the barrel was like a black mirror.
My buddy, a ESP EX level Glock shooter shot it faster than his glock and was extremely impressed. This gun will be supreme in ESP and Lim Minor this year. I am a long time custom 1911 guy and the trigger is really very very nice as is. Take up and reset is very decent. So, I say it is perfect as is out of the box and will only need a new FO rod once in a while. Time to warm up here in lower MI. Harold H.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

nice, good to hear you like it!


----------



## hoveyh (Feb 4, 2007)

I posted the new HK in the HK picture area.. Harold H.


----------

